# MJ............HElP!



## SizzlininIN (May 8, 2005)

Ok.......I'm a little desperate  .  Zereh helped me figure out how to post a pic but I was a bit impatient and didn't let it fully upload and one of the pics came out blank.  Can you please delete that for me so I can post another pic.  
Thanks!


----------



## MJ (May 8, 2005)

Hi Sizlininin.

I deleted the blank pic so you can add another one now.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 8, 2005)

Thanks MJ.....I'll go do it know


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 8, 2005)

ok....its says I don't have enough space still.  Maybe the pic is too big.  How can I make it smaller?


----------



## MJ (May 8, 2005)

Here is a few free programs that might help:

http://www.tangotools.com/jpegsizer/download.htm

or 

http://www.picasa.com/

I don't know much about picasa - I have never used it.


----------



## Raine (May 9, 2005)

Pisca was actually developed by a bbq buddy of ours.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 10, 2005)

Thanks MJ.....when DH gets his computer running properly I'll try this out.  All my pics are on his computer.  Thanks again!


----------

